# luxury watch at reasonable prices



## watchnewbie12 (Dec 14, 2016)

Just a quick opinion search, what would your opinion be on the best watch brands in the sub 6k range?


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 on blue and white NATO strap... $5K new... 
Luxury at a very reasonable price 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## EmilSinclair (Dec 25, 2016)

I don't really consider NATO to be a luxury level strap, they cost like a few bucks and are more utilitarian than anything else. If you want a luxury item, it should have a luxurious feel such as a really nice bracelet, or high quality leather, genuine gator really classes up the joint. In the sub 6k range there are still a lot of nice options, depending on if you go used or new. Omega Speedmaster Pro is a very good option, but you could also find a used Datejust, or even some used JLC pieces. Too many options out there to name without hearing more of your criteria other than price.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Are not "luxury watches" and reasonable prices at cross purposes?

The whole concept of luxury means cost is way down the list of considerations.


----------



## enkay (Sep 5, 2010)

I'd much rather have an expensive watch on a strap than a bracelet. Spring bars can break and I'll take two chances over 1 any day  

On the subject of watch brands under 6k - need more direction. If you are willing to buy used you have a massive amount of variety to pick from. First thing that came to my mind was a used Submariner (Ceramic around 6k, older models a bit less). 

All depends on your taste though!


----------



## gates (Dec 18, 2016)

I just pick up a lnib JLC Grande Reverso - ultra thin duo - $5k shipped, a year old, guy maybe wore it half a dozen times - it can be done if you shop around and keep your eyes open.


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

Under $6K I'm going with Omega, Rolex, Tudor and IWC. I would buy pre-owned.


----------



## gates (Dec 18, 2016)

Yep - you can get a LNIB Pelagos or a big box Moon Watch for right around 3K.


----------



## JonB79 (Oct 13, 2017)

Ingenieur or Aqua Terra for mine


----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

up1911fan said:


> Under $6K I'm going with Omega, Rolex, Tudor and IWC. I would buy pre-owned.


Yup- plenty of options from these brands in the used market. I'll add Glashutte Original and Zenith (El Primero) as well

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Th!nkEr (Feb 2, 2009)

6k is a pretty generous budget

i'd definitely go used
Rolex or Omega at the top of the list


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Personally I would avaoid Tag and especially new ones as that?s asking for a big loss as soon as you purchase it. For 6k I would be hunting for a used ceramic no date sub. In my opinion luxury that will hold its value and 6k well spent


----------



## mgc (Jun 22, 2007)

Preowned Rolex or Tudor. Maybe breitling. Something classic your kids will fight over when you are gone. Or buy 6 $1000 watches. Get what you like and what will make you smile when you look at it


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Both are good value... It just depends on your price point...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## ComfortFun (Nov 1, 2017)

I like Rolex more though both are valuable and most recognized watch brands.


----------



## HonzaH (Aug 19, 2017)

Agree that Omega or Rolex fits the budget well and if you go for some used omegas you might be able to get 2 for 6K.


----------



## seekingguidance (Nov 7, 2017)

My favorite is Patek Philippe.


----------



## LewiC (Oct 31, 2012)

What are you looking for? Preowned will get the best value that most often you will not lose much if at all if you decide to resell it. For an all around watch I would go with an Omega Aqua Terra or Seamaster 300. How about a vintage watch like a Tudor "Jumbo". Those are really great watches and the value is going up lately. You get the "Datejust" look with the bigger 38mm size. Plus those rolex parts like the crown and the inscriptions "oyster case by Rolex" is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Starvet (Dec 10, 2017)

It depends on what you are looking for: pre-owned (pre-owned but almost new) or new?

with pre-owned I would go with Vacheron Overseas Ref. 4500V/110A-B128. Yes, it is very hard to find for this Price, but I saw one for 6,5K Euro. I would say, this watch is a real deal Luxury watch for this money: - it is not common, it is well respect, and this watch doesn´t bawl from your wrist - "I am a veryyyyyy expensive watch, please look at me!".

Off course you have another Option and go with Rolex, Sub or Explorer II. Also good Choice!

Wiht new...hmm... I would say Omega or maybe IWC.


----------



## pixnw (Dec 20, 2008)

Some great thoughts already. I would advise to save some of your budget for buying a couple additional, nice straps or another bracelet. Changing such things can really change the character of a watch. You can go from pretty dressy and yet versatile with a nice bracelet, to more sporty, fun and casual with a cool strap. Buy yourself a quality spring bar tool so changing straps isn't a big deal. It's amazing how versatile one watch with an assortment of straps can be.


----------



## StrongBad13 (May 31, 2018)

Nobody has mentioned Panerai yet...no love there?


----------



## ChrisVan (Dec 26, 2015)

Omega, tudor or even Montblanc would be fantastic choices I think.


----------



## OmegaRed (Apr 15, 2007)

At this price range I feel that Omega dominates.


----------



## LuxuryRevolution (Sep 7, 2018)

Either Omega or Cartier if you're talking retail prices


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Tudor Black Bay


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

boossard said:


> Yup- plenty of options from these brands in the used market. I'll add Glashutte Original and Zenith (El Primero) as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second the Grand Seiko but really like the Glashutte and Zenith. Two awesome looking watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

As a woman looking at a man's wrist - keep it classic and simple. Are you a man who spends time in suits? Are you someone who gets their hands dirty? Your usual environment can help guide you. 6k will bring you a fine watch (or two). If I had 6k for a watch to give my husband, a Tag would be near the bottom of possible choices. It is a luxury tier down from Omega and Rolex.

The advice for multiple bracelets and straps is a great one. I also think it's wise to shop pre-owned.


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

GS SBGA211 Snowflake


----------



## Watchguy08 (Feb 28, 2019)

Tudor is a good brand. Big fan of prince date days


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

StrongBad13 said:


> Nobody has mentioned Panerai yet...no love there?


I remember a few short years ago they tried to scam their loyal customers by intentionally putting an inferior and cheap movement into a certain watch. Got caught! Turns out their loyal customers aren't idiots and recognized the movement inside the watch. Company ended up retro-fitting a new movement for free to those who bought the watch. Don't get me wrong, company still gets plenty of love. No clue why though, considering the scam was absolutely blatant and 100% intentional. Then again, a little thing like "Logic" doesn't exist in the Luxury Watch segment.


----------



## Royal68 (Dec 1, 2018)

Depends on what’s your definition of reasonable but I particularly like Tudor and Omega especially pre owned ones.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Reasonable is definitely subjective. I have a B&M Clifton Club worth just under $2K. Got it for 25% off by opening up an in-store line of credit, and 0% interest over a year to pay it off. I had the money. Even paid it off a bit early. Just didn't want to tie up cash in it, since I wanted to use that for other things. 

The white dial version looks great on my wrist. Replaced the stock strap with a one-piece RAF style black strap. Absolutely love it!


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

Grand Seiko.


----------



## CallMeJarob (May 14, 2014)

Omega and Tudor IMO


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Again, subjective.... If someone has to simply have a brand new Rolex, and doesn't really care about a specific model; Rolex Explorer is still very reasonable, for a Rolex (Again, Explorer. Not the Explorer II.)


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

Tudor Pelagos is a great option. Well below budget, especially used. This one's for sale!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

+1 on the Pelagos

Love that watch

Alot of watch for the money

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

Happy_Jake said:


> +1 on the Pelagos
> 
> Love that watch
> 
> ...


Pelagos is a great value

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamstur (Nov 6, 2017)

Pre-owned Rolex Explorer 1


----------



## enycelilc (Feb 9, 2019)

Monocrom said:


> I remember a few short years ago they tried to scam their loyal customers by intentionally putting an inferior and cheap movement into a certain watch. Got caught! Turns out their loyal customers aren't idiots and recognized the movement inside the watch. Company ended up retro-fitting a new movement for free to those who bought the watch. Don't get me wrong, company still gets plenty of love. No clue why though, considering the scam was absolutely blatant and 100% intentional. Then again, a little thing like "Logic" doesn't exist in the Luxury Watch segment.


had no idea about this - i've always loved Panerai but noticed the market has gone soft for them lately and this is probably why. could be a nice way to pick one up for cheap(er) now


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2019)

citizen eco drive


----------



## benjib2196 (Jul 17, 2018)

Omega by far. Especially the seamaster line


----------



## dapticks (May 17, 2019)

Personally would go for a pre-owned Rolex for around the $6k range, there are some neat ones out there.


----------



## Watchguy08 (Feb 28, 2019)

You can pick up nice omegas and Tudors brand new or used for a good prices


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

+1 on the Tudor

The Pelagos is a great value for the $$


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

enycelilc said:


> had no idea about this - i've always loved Panerai but noticed the market has gone soft for them lately and this is probably why. could be a nice way to pick one up for cheap(er) now


I have frequently overpaid for Panerai. I just love them so much. Doh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jz1094 (Jul 19, 2016)

omega


----------



## kenng012 (Dec 11, 2018)

Happy_Jake said:


> +1 on the Tudor
> 
> The Pelagos is a great value for the $$
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This!


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'd say Tudor, but my Sinn is also keeping just as good time to be honest. Both seem like real value leaders in my experience.


----------



## slimCONFUCIUS (Jul 26, 2019)

I've been looking at Speedy's but the servicing costs are quite high.


----------



## Fred Fiore (Jul 30, 2019)

I would sei OMEGA


----------



## Fred Fiore (Jul 30, 2019)

Bah OMEGA much better, more sporty!


----------



## Fred Fiore (Jul 30, 2019)

love the leather


----------



## Island-Time (Jul 18, 2018)

I have limited experience in the watch world compared with most folks posting on these forums, but I’ve been extremely happy with my omega smp. It hits all the marks without decimating your funds (that’s relative, I suppose). One thing I seem to hear all of the watch enthusiasts say is to buy the “best representation” of the watch you want. Don’t settle for a lesser version of a more expensive watch. Either wait and save, or go with something entirely different.


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

Of course










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FarmKid (Jul 12, 2018)

Is there a general "sweet spot" in terms of watch affordability/value and age? For instance, a watch over 20 years old is considered vintage in some circles. And since vintage watches usually are less expensive, would buying a 20-25 year old watch bring better value than a 15-20 year watch. For instance a Rolex Submariner made in 1995 (24yr old) vs 2002 (17 yr old). We are probably talking a difference of one "service" interval.


----------



## Fredette (Jun 11, 2019)

Rolex and Omega, I'd say. These brands also retain value well so you won't lose your shirt with this expensive hobby 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboyjack (Apr 21, 2020)

Dollar for dollar I think it is hard to beat a gently used Ulysse Nardin. Simple elegant designs from a watch company with a history dating back to 1846.


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

Grand Seiko would be my first choice if this was my budget. Also in the running Seiko Pouge, Zenith, Tag Monaco and Omega Aqua Terra. It seems to me that you get amazing quality in the $2-5k range - I would not go to $6k. All of this is well above my watch budget. I struggled to justify $550 for my favorite watch- a Citizen Grand Classic Automatic - similar to an Aqua Terra.


----------



## texwatch (Nov 10, 2019)

Omega is king in this price range. High end seikos are nice. Doxa for divers. Sinn all day long for pilot watches. You might be able to get a Grand Seiko or two in this space which are completely amazing. Lastly you may find a squale gold watch to scratch that gold itch.


----------



## JD10 (Dec 26, 2017)

Grand Seiko is a tremendous amount of product for the price. Great value and excellent craftsmanship. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Omega Speedmaster


----------



## tmvle5m (Jan 18, 2012)

tag heuer or omega would be fit on your budget


----------

